# To rigid or not to rigid? FORKS



## bald dirt bag (Feb 9, 2014)

I have been going back and forth between going with a rigid custom Walts Bikes fork or a Fox 32 Float 100mm 823. My thoughts on the rigid is is saves a pound, is more effeicient and less to go wrong. If I went rigid I would have it chrome plated to match my frame and go with a custom 20mm drop out which are not options on the Fox of course. Now suspension fork: nice ride, save you damage when you overshoot both to you and the bike and you have three settings trail, rigid and jump. Bad is heavy, 15mm only axle and maintenance. Another factor that always steers me toward a custom product is custom geometry and options that you cannot get with a factory part plus the made in USA factor. I have an old Rock Shox Pike 454 I ran on my Mountain Cycle Rumble and mostly ran it locked and adjusted down to 120mm, I set the floodgate hard and fast rebound. I think the only time I used the travel was when I landed hard and overcame the valving otherwise I ran it rigid. So what are you guys running and is the Fox worth all the hype or should I spend the cash on a custom fork with all the options? I am by nature a rigid fork guy with heavy roots in BMX.........Jon


----------



## IdahoLee (Apr 7, 2014)

Get a Manitou Circus Expert. Super stiff, but with teh squish if you need it. Comes with 20mm throughaxle, and is half the price of the Fox. Only weighs half pound more. Love mine.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

bald dirt bag said:


> I have been going back and forth between going with a rigid custom Walts Bikes fork or a Fox 32 Float 100mm 823. My thoughts on the rigid is is saves a pound, is more effeicient and less to go wrong. If I went rigid I would have it chrome plated to match my frame and go with a custom 20mm drop out which are not options on the Fox of course. Now suspension fork: nice ride, save you damage when you overshoot both to you and the bike and you have three settings trail, rigid and jump. Bad is heavy, 15mm only axle and maintenance. Another factor that always steers me toward a custom product is custom geometry and options that you cannot get with a factory part plus the made in USA factor. I have an old Rock Shox Pike 454 I ran on my Mountain Cycle Rumble and mostly ran it locked and adjusted down to 120mm, I set the floodgate hard and fast rebound. I think the only time I used the travel was when I landed hard and overcame the valving otherwise I ran it rigid. So what are you guys running and is the Fox worth all the hype or should I spend the cash on a custom fork with all the options? I am by nature a rigid fork guy with heavy roots in BMX.........Jon


I switched to DJ-mtb from BMX in early 2006. The very first day I rode my DJ, on street, (the first one I had ever ridden), I thought the fork sucked. (It was a Marzocchi Dirt Jam Pro). Then I discovered it hadn't been aired up correctly. Still wasn't so sure about it. Over the next few days I started cranking around regular mtb trails and started hitting some old bmx jumps. By day 3, I loved having the suspension fork. I felt like it made me ride faster, smoother, and just generally push for going big. Not because I "need" the fork to land (I know how to land stair gaps, dirt jumps, etc. etc. on a rigid bmx bike) . . . it was just that the smoothness made going big more comfortable and fun. And after a long session you feel less beat up. I stil ride rigid--on my 24" and 22" BMX's, but for a DJ-mtb, I think a suspension fork is one of the main benefits of having a 26" DJ. I know other people do opt for rigid, and I can respect that.

Rock Shox Argyle, Marzocchi DJ1, and Manitou Circus seem to be the main choices right now for DJ forks.

What bike are you going to run this fork on?


----------

